# How far can they go?



## vizslarunner

how far could a vizsla; supposing it is properly built up and not thrown into it run.

my fiance and I are mountain runners, and while tucker is too young for really long mountain runs yet, but probably by next year we'd like to be able to build him upto 18 and 20 milers, is that possible? it will be over rough terrain so it won't be constant or super fast. 

the longest run I see us ever doing is a 30 miler, but the record for the run is just under 7 hours

could a properly trained Vizsla accomplish runs like this?


----------



## smitty

My wife and I are avid mountain bikers and I am also an avid trail runner .. We have a 3 yr old female V... Sadie has no problem mountain biking 10-15 miles with us... we live in new england and the mountain biking is very technical so are average speed is about the same as if I were trail running. We alway's ride/run where there is plenty of water for her and also have camelbacks that she will drink from... We also have a Garmin astro gps for her and when we do 10 miles she usually has done 13-15 miles... With that said, we have created a monster, she needs to get out pretty much everyday... there are very few dogs that can catch her in the woods, including a few v's that we have run into...


----------



## Crazy Kian

VR, 
I am sure with the proper routine and training a V could do it. I would do some research on getting supplements into your dog though to help with recovery time and of course a proper diet.

If you get a chance go through this blog http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/, he has some great information on conditioning his V's for long runs while he out on his bike and for field trials.
You might have to go back about a year in his older posts. I do believe there is a search function.

Good luck.


----------



## Kobi

When I was reading about running with dogs, I learned that many working breeds run insane amount of miles in a day! Like 30-50! They're incredible!

Also, Scott Jurek, a famous utlramarathon runner, has (or had) a dog that he ran with. I think he was the one that said his dog would regularly put in 50 miles a day. I wish I could tell you for sure. However I think the dogs' capabilities are far more than what we think they might be!


----------



## vizslarunner

Alright! all good news! I was worried that the idea of a 30 miler would be scoffed at. This will be a very tough summer having a 6 month vizsla on my hands. It's gonna take a lot of restraint to keep myself from running him too much. 

How far can they hike before they're a year old? at a nice leisurely pace off leash.


----------



## Mischa

vizslarunner said:


> Alright! all good news! I was worried that the idea of a 30 miler would be scoffed at. This will be a very tough summer having a 6 month vizsla on my hands. It's gonna take a lot of restraint to keep myself from running him too much.
> 
> How far can they hike before they're a year old? at a nice leisurely pace off leash.


We've had Mischa out for hours and hours...and hours ever since she was very young.

Off leash is key. As long as they can stop and rest for a few minutes when they need to, there is basically no limit to how long you can stay out for. 

Lots of water is important, but mine will throw up if she drinks a lot of water, then continues to run. 
This can also cause a serious condition called bloat, so just keep it in mind that they need to digest the water a bit before they can run at full speed again.


----------



## DarDog

I agree with Mischa - offleash IS key 

Darwin has gone for a fair share of hikes (of different lengths, 2 hours is probably the max; normally they are around 1 hour though) - all offleash, and he's about 8 months now.


----------



## jld640

Since Mischa mentioned the need for water - do you (all) pack water for your Vizsla or is there a dog pack you recommend so he/she can pack her own?


----------



## Moose

we take Moose to the forest and there is a working pump that we get him water from- but if we're out for a long time I pack him his own bottle or two and bring one of those collapsable bowls. 

I agree though- off leash they can last so much longer, as they're not restrained at all which probably takes a lot of energy out of them. [having to hold back, when they really want to be 5 paces ahead-...or behind!] Moose throws up and gags if he drinks too fast also [.....everytime he drinks water] so I have to limit how much I put in the bowl at once


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Just keep an eye on the pads of their feet and the soft area in between. If they are inside alot or spend alot of time on grass then running on the pavement or rough terrain over long distances will cause abrasions on their feet until they harden up. :-[


----------



## Tatiana

check with your vet, but I think you should wait until his growth plates have closed before starting any heavy duty running, 8)


----------



## alliy

I run with my sister's vizsla Frankie whenever I have the chance. He can easily do 10k on a moments notice any time of the year at my 6 min/km pace. He's just jogging but I'm running! I have done 18k with him but he's not a regular runner, he does get a lot of off leash time though when he's with his parents. I'm going to have to disagree a bit with the off leash thing. Frankie loves to play get the ball so much that he once ran into the trees at the edge of the park and came out with a branch sticking out of his throat. They do tend to pull a lot so getting him to behave well on leash is critical when your dog is young. He also loves to follow his nose and in the woods he'll pick up a scent and often stops dead when he loses the trail. I have to carry him well past it before he will run again. I can not over state this he then will not go forward because he in particular lacks leash manners because he spends so much time off of it. If you want him to do trail running with you he will need to come with you when you want him do despite smells or it's dangerous so leash manners will be key. These dogs also love to run so much that even if their relatively delicate pads are injured they will keep going. I feel terrible but he's done that on two occasions with me. We noticed when there was blood on the floor when he got home. It was pretty minor both times though. Frankie even wanted to keep playing get the ball with the branch in his neck even though he had to go for emergency surgery instead. Their eagerness for exercise has gotten him in trouble enough that they have found their expensive pet insurance policy has paid off.


----------

